# I need some opinions...



## M.F.Hart (Jul 27, 2012)

As you all I'm working on a fantasy book, but I have a little problem: Everyone tels me that story I created is to predictible. 
The main idea is: it's a story of a young prince, that has to travel almost whole world to save his sister.
I know it sounds lame and boring, but it is not.
As I said everyone tels me, that this story is to predictible. Most of them compares it with the Lord of the Rings. Maybe it's because of my obsession about LotR, or the fact that I took Frodo as my middle name (that is what F. Stands for). The truth is, that I'm trying to make it lot differend. Firstly, maybe the main idea is traveling a long distance to reach something, but main hero is not a Hobbit but a Darian [one of races I created (human with a lion part, it's a long history)] he is not cariing anything to destroy ect. Secondly, my story is not so predictible at all, you would be suprised about many things. Thirdly, it is not a Good vs. Evil thing. 
Actualy I understand that, even I noticed it is a bit similar. Few things may seem a little LotRly: I have fairies, that are very sinilar with elves; the hero travels a long distance, he meets lot of new people and he makes many new friends and there is many weird things around him.

So I'm asking you: How can I make my story less predictible?


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know if it is or not yet.

Yes, the way you've described it makes it seem a little so, but that's because you've described it in one line. Most fantasy novels, described in so short a space, would seem cliche (have any of these people actually read your book or are they just working off your descriptions?). For example: a good man travels to court and uncovers intrigue and treason. My god, never seen that one before. Yet you wouldn't call A Game of Thrones predictable (or you might now, but only because it's been copied in the seventeen years since it first came out). 

Or, to take a series I'm particularly fond of, Shadows of the Apt. The blurb of the first book describes a cliche set up: evil empire looming...nobody beleives the guy trying to save them...the empire is planning to take him out. Yet the book itself throws some spinners at you and now, seven books in with book eight a week away, I honestly don't know what's coming next. 

Anyway, tldr, if you want advice you're going to have to give a bit more detail. 

Though for what it's worth, nobody's sister gets kidnapped in Lord of the Rings so that's something.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 28, 2012)

It doesnt sound cliche at all to me. I have a similar one, about a girl who doesnt know she is a princess. In fact the Grand Emperors daughter, she has to go on a quest to find a boy she barely knows. The part that may seem cliche is the Journey, but what happens on that journey is what matters and I doubt everything is the same. 

Also I have a race of Feline people too.  Lions and tigers and panthers... oh my.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 28, 2012)

My first opinion is that this is a writing question, not a world-building one. Changing the costumes and set dressings doesn't change the story, and that appears to be where the problem is. It certainly doesn't make a story less predictable.

My second is that if your friends think what you've described resembles _LotR_, they probably think _everything_ fantasy resembles _LotR_, since to the extent you describe it, the two have nothing in common. Or at least nothing apart from "the hero travels a long distance, he meets lot of new people and he makes many new friends and there is many weird things around him," most of which are _de rigeur_ for high/epic fantasy. (I'm trying to bring to mind any fantasy stories where the hero remains in his living room, meets no one and thus has no opportunity to make new friends, and where everything around him is completely mundane and commonplace. I'm not enjoying much success. Maybe I just didn't read those.…)

Conversely, I'm sure there are quite a few stories out there which _aren't_ _LotR_ where a character travels great distances to save a kinsman… so that by itself isn't going to be much help. It just doesn't sound like _LotR_. More like a generic fairy tale.

•

I've moved this to Writing Questions.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 28, 2012)

Might I suggest posting a sample or two in 'Showcase'?


----------



## M.F.Hart (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you that you moved my thread. When I was posting it, I didn’t noticed I’m putting it to world building, I’m new here, so I hope you’ll understand. 
Anyway I'll try to put something to Showcase...


----------



## Ravana (Jul 29, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## dannYves (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't believe it sounds cliche or predictable..
If you feel that others may look at it as predictable add parts to it to make it different,  you can do this without changing your plot. 
For instance:
The plot is a guy who saves the princess from the dragon (a predictable plot).... add something to the story to make it interesting like maybe the princess tries to escape adding some suspence and makes her "more independent " different from the typical mistress in distress..

Something that makeshift the reader ignore the predictability but also doesn't change what your actual plot is.. .think of the saying the destination isn't as important as the journey to get there.


----------



## Dan Latham (Jul 29, 2012)

It rather depends on what you’ve told your friends.  Did you give them a sample of your writing, or did you just tell them the same thing you told us?  Your one-sentence description was a bit predictable, in my opionion.

Perhaps you just need help with descriptions.  A young man sacrifices his life of comfort and privilege to defend his family, would be much more compelling to me than a young prince travels the world to save his sister.

My advice would be to write the story you want to write and seek advice from fellow writers.


----------



## sinner (Jul 31, 2012)

> As you all I'm working on a fantasy book, but I have a little problem: Everyone tels me that story I created is to predictible.



*Um...realize that a lot of people have no mind of their own, even if they fake it well.  So, when they find someone who shows potential at having some sort of skill or talent that sets them off the grid of normalcy, it makes them uncomfortable and try to dull their shine to make themselves appear bigger in stature and feel better about themselves.

Tell them to "sod off" and find another to put under their thumbs.

an you know the only way to prove them wrong is to not stop working on your talent, right?  

good! now that we got THAT taken out of the way...next!
*



> The main idea is: it's a story of a young prince, that has to travel almost whole world to save his sister.
> I know it sounds lame and boring, but it is not.






Well, if you put it like that...so simplistic in description then, yes!...it is lame and boring...and rather predictable.

Here is the fact you missed.

All stories, if summarized like this, so simplistic with no glare and flamboyance WILL look boring, lame, and because of so much being published out there now-a-days, predictable.  

As a fan of LoTR, would you have read it if it was described as...

"a guy travels the world to get rid of something."

I know I wouldn't have.

The following description, on the other hand...

"An innocent hobbit of The Shire journeys with eight companions to the fires of Mount Doom to destroy the One Ring and the dark lord Sauron forever"

Is a better and more drawing describe.

Whats your story really about?

Be colorful when describing it and still keep it short.

Have you ever wondered by certain places put their names in neon lights?  food for thought...





> As I said everyone tels me, that this story is to predictible. Most of them compares it with the Lord of the Rings.



Refer to the highlighted words (txt in different color) I wrote after the first line I quoted from your thread...




> Maybe it's because of my obsession about LotR, or the fact that I took Frodo as my middle name (that is what F. Stands for).



QUIT IT! 

You are making excuses for them after they put you down! Do you realize this?

So, you decided to display your obsessive fascination with your favorite movie/book/other character by using their name as part of your "online persona".  That makes you a geek, not unoriginal.  What makes you unoriginal is not even trying to step out of the line.  

And dear, child, by merely HAVING the idea you are already different than the bunch.

(for rant expansion, please add lines I wrote after the first highlighted lines I quoted from you)





> The truth is, that I'm trying to make it lot differend.




That is called "having a brain of your own".  Whether your work is good or not, its yours.  Original. Period.




> Firstly, maybe the main idea is traveling a long distance to reach something, but main hero is not a Hobbit but a Darian [one of races I created (human with a lion part, it's a long history)] he is not cariing anything to destroy ect.  Secondly, my story is not so predictible at all, you would be suprised about many things. Thirdly, it is not a Good vs. Evil thing.




Above point proven. ** flamboyant wave of the hand above my head and theatrical exaggerated bow**


After reading this part, I got a better description and I am actually interested in what you are writing.  So, there you go.




> Actualy I understand that, even I noticed it is a bit similar. Few things may seem a little LotRly: I have fairies, that are very sinilar with elves; the hero travels a long distance, he meets lot of new people and he makes many new friends and there is many weird things around him.



 You mean to tell me that LOTR is then somehow a copy of Peter Pan, or vice-versa? (I cant tell you which came first which is why I said it this way) How about Snow white?  

No...but It has elves! it fits your criteria as stated above!

Point here is that lots of fantasy/fiction pieces are similar as to creatures they use.  Put a search on books with fairyes, gnomes, other fey folk...and don't get me started on vampires and werewolves!




> So I'm asking you: How can I make my story less predictible?



WRITE IT!

Make sure you watch for other stories....and stay away from copycatting stuff unless its unavoidable. (For ex. shapeshifters shapeshift, winged creatures usually fly, amphibious creatures usually live half time on land the other on land...etc...)  

Look for better friends to help you find the likeness and errors than the ones that you spoke of in here and you should be fine.



If I sounded mean, I am sorry.  I get really upset when people get discouraged because others tell them tehy have no talent when they in fact do.

Don't be discouraged.  

If you don't write, the world might miss out on the next Tolkien.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 31, 2012)

M.F.Hart said:


> As you all I'm working on a fantasy book, but I have a little problem: Everyone tels me that story I created is to predictible.
> The main idea is: it's a story of a young prince, that has to travel almost whole world to save his sister.
> I know it sounds lame and boring, but it is not.
> As I said everyone tels me, that this story is to predictible. Most of them compares it with the Lord of the Rings. Maybe it's because of my obsession about LotR, or the fact that I took Frodo as my middle name (that is what F. Stands for). The truth is, that I'm trying to make it lot differend. Firstly, maybe the main idea is traveling a long distance to reach something, but main hero is not a Hobbit but a Darian [one of races I created (human with a lion part, it's a long history)] he is not cariing anything to destroy ect. Secondly, my story is not so predictible at all, you would be suprised about many things. Thirdly, it is not a Good vs. Evil thing.
> ...



It is in the same genre as Lord of the Rings, so anyone who isn't interested in fantasy literature is automatically going to compare it to LotR, because thats all they know. Without seeing your work, none of us can tell you if it is cliche or not. You should post some of it in the showcase (maybe chunks of 500-1000 words at a time), and I promise you will get a lot of informed, useful feedback.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 31, 2012)

M.F.Hart said:


> The main idea is: it's a story of a young prince, that has to travel almost whole world to save his sister.



Must it be a prince? that in itself seems a bit clichÃ© and perhaps not that realisitic. I think that perhaps a non-noble, non-farmer character may work better for the scenario... perhaps the son of a craftsman or merchant. I think this way for a few reasons.

#1: The villain who took her may feel that no one will miss her, therefore an easier target. Unless there are ambiental reasons; they are exceptionally choosy or NEED her for some really specific reason, why go through the trouble? A vampire wouldn't go through the risk of kidnapping a high-profile victim and risk exposure when an orphan or ordinary citizen will feed them just as well. 

#2: The protagonist will still have the same motivation for the adventure (rescuing their sister) but may have a more challenging time doing it since they don't have the financial and logistical resources... more than likely, any prince would have most if not all of the kingdoms' resources at their disposal, including soldiers, knights, advisors, wizards etc... especially if their parents still live and want to see her back also. Why do it themselves if they could send 1000 men to bring her back? What skills does the prince have that no one else does that makes him uniquely capable of assuring her return?

#3: The villain likely wouldn't be AS worried about kidnapping a peasant girl in comparison with a princess; since that tends to have alot of political implications (unintentional or otherwise). Smart villains as a general rule wouldn't choose to do something to overly complicate their lives and put at risk their main objective or purpose. You kidnap a princess, you need to take all those political things into account, how to keep them safe and relatively healthy.. what sort of "protection" do you have to assure her captivity? Even just the fact that the princess is a female (a powerful one at that in many cases) is a liability since she could resort to significant bribes or even use her body to get her captors on her side, especially if the chief antagonist isn't around.


----------



## M.F.Hart (Aug 1, 2012)

about that posting something in showcase, I'm not shure what should I post. I was thinking about posting something like Prolog (actualy it's four short chapters), so I could introduse my world to you. But it wont tell you any thing about the story I'm working on. 
Maybe I could post firsth or second chater so you could see how it all began. I was also thinking about posting some chapters number 5. or 6. So you can see some example of my writing. 
It's up to you, what do you want to see? Just tell me


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't listen to them, the people who say your story is unpredictable. You are writing a story from a particular genre, there will ALWAYS be something someone can point to and say "that's like this". On the same token, you could say every crime show on tv is like csi miami because someone gets killed and there is something to solve!

Cas in point , I watched the trailer to Willow on yourtube, one of the comments said it was a LotR rip-off!!! (WHAT!?)

Do not be disheartened by whoever told you that your story is predicable, they have not read it from start to finish. If they are going to judge your story on a single sentence synopsis, they are very quick to form an opinion. That's never been a good quality.

x


----------



## psychotick (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

As one of the moderators on another writing forum I frequent says, there is no original, everything's been done before.

I wouldn't worry too much about the plot at all. If it feels like a good story and you want to write it, write it. If the plot travels along familiar lines, it happens. I mean in the end its just going to be a version of the Heroes Journey, regardless. But readers are going to be less bothered by the plot and more concerned about the story and whether it grips them. So what you write is sometimes less important than how you write.

My advice - write it, write it well, and let the chips fall where they may.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 1, 2012)

M.F.Hart said:


> about that posting something in showcase, I'm not shure what should I post. I was thinking about posting something like Prolog (actualy it's four short chapters), so I could introduse my world to you. But it wont tell you any thing about the story I'm working on.
> Maybe I could post firsth or second chater so you could see how it all began. I was also thinking about posting some chapters number 5. or 6. So you can see some example of my writing.
> It's up to you, what do you want to see? Just tell me



Part of the first chapter would be a nice place to start. For many of us, the first chapter or two is the toughest, because many writers have a tendancy to info dump early, and struggle getting the plot going. I had this issue with mine just a few weeks ago, and the feedback I got in the Showcase helped me A TON.


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, "prologue" is a dirty word to many in here   avoid writing a prologue unless it has VITAL information that can't be implemented into the story any other way.


----------



## Addison (Aug 2, 2012)

Ever hear the term "it's not what you say but how you say it"? Same thing goes for stories. The theme of the hero traveling the world to save a sister, mother or friend or some loved one has been done a hundred times over. But people still pick up these books to read because the stories have a different voice, different characters, different world and are told in different ways. It's your story so make it your own.


----------



## M.F.Hart (Sep 1, 2012)

So, those of you, who wanted to see samples of my work, I posted for you a thread in showcase.http://mythicscribes.com/forums/showcase/5185-story-silence-chapter-1-funeral-1026-words.html
Hope you'll enjoy it...


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 2, 2012)

go back to the original fantasy that Tolkein used for inspiration and do not use description like prince travels a long way to save his sister
why not split it prince marries new queen who abducts his sister to get him to do something
sister run away to prevent brother from being assassinated and he needs to find her to find out why?


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with most others,
Write it.

The plot can sound cliche or like another story.

When you make a story yours, it ceases to be cliche.  Don't pretend to be Tolken or any other writer, create your world, your story, your animals, villians, etc. Make it yours and it won't be LOTR wanna-be. 
Tolken wrote great books, no one wants to read Tolken-like books. They desire a unique book that grabs their interest. Draws them into a world where they can forget their mundane problems.  
If YOU think you are to Tolken-like, then read others books, others worlds, and figure out where your world lies. 
Friends might not be right, but you probably know if it is true or not.

My favorite author helped me find my world, but I am not Lackey-like.  I don't write to impress her, or to copy her. 
I did take her advice to heart and attempt to live as much of the life I write.


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 4, 2012)

Addison said:


> Ever hear the term "it's not what you say but how you say it"? Same thing goes for stories. The theme of the hero traveling the world to save a sister, mother or friend or some loved one has been done a hundred times over. But people still pick up these books to read because the stories have a different voice, different characters, different world and are told in different ways. It's your story so make it your own.



Sure, by all means. I wasn't suggesting not to use the idea of a prince; if you have a decent story and lovable characters it wouldn't matter one way of another to most readers. I just tend to think about things like what I posted when considering whether or not to make a character nobility of any type.


----------



## ChristielleKeenan (Sep 7, 2012)

Though I have heard it so many time, that every story has been written, I have never quite agreed with that. I do understand that scenarios can be the same, but no two people write the same story ever, unless there is a whole lot of plagiarism goings on... I want to read your story. Your description may seem lackadaisical, but I am sure it is anything but...


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 9, 2012)

the point is there are an infinite number of ways to describe the same story so Romeo and Juliet aka Star Wars - They are both still love stories just the twists are different


----------



## robertbevan (Sep 9, 2012)

M.F.Hart said:


> As you all I'm working on a fantasy book, but I have a little problem: Everyone tels me that story I created is to predictible.



have your friends read the book? or have they just heard your pitch? there's a difference between "predictable" and "fulfilling expectations". 

from your one sentence pitch, i'm going to (hopefully accurately) "predict" that the dude finds his sister. that doesn't mean the story is predictable. that just means the hero successfully completes his quest. it's the 'how he goes about it' that's going to make it predictable or not.



M.F.Hart said:


> I know it sounds lame and boring, but it is not.



this is what made me respond to the post. whenever i tell anyone what my story is about -- a group of gamers who get transported into their game world as their characters -- i always feel the need to add "i know it sounds lame and done to death, but it's not."

i think it might behoove you to think up a new pitch. i can't help you with that, because i'm still using the one i feel the need to add an disclaimer to.



M.F.Hart said:


> or the fact that I took Frodo as my middle name (that is what F. Stands for).



that's kind of lame.


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 9, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/253275734741303/



The seven basic plots are: overcoming the monster; rags to riches; the quest; voyage and return; comedy; tragedy; rebirth. Christopher Booker begins by establishing the endurance of these plots in works ranging from the Bible and Greek drama through 19th-century opera to the latest Hollywood films. Booker obviously felt that the force of his claims depended on a large number of examples, and many paragraphs begin, "Another instance". His claims for universality, though, would have been strengthened by reference to non-Western traditions.

At the end of chapter 11, we are told that we must move down to a "deeper level" and that these seven plots are merely different perspectives on "the same great basic drama". This begins with the hero or heroine "in some way constricted" and ends up with "a final opening out into life, with everything at last resolved". Later chapters elaborate on this by revisiting the seven plots and considering the "archetypal figures" that populate each. One of the central themes here is the relationship between the "power of the feminine" (associated with empathy and connection) and that of the masculine (power and order). Things go wrong when men (such as Wagner's TannhÃ¤user) stop being manly, and women (such as Austen's Emma Woodhouse) are "cut off from their inner feminine". A happy ending (for "the collective psyche" at least) requires girls to be girls and boys to be boys.

At this point, classification gives way to jeremiad. Two hundred years ago, it seems, European Romanticism ushered in the era of egocentricity and things began to fall apart. Storytellers "detached" themselves from "life itself" and instead became obsessed with sex and violence. Booker, whose last work was a history of the European Union, entitled The Great Deception, talks of "trivialisation", "disintegration", "perversion" and "violation".


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 9, 2012)

The Thirty-Six Dramatic Situations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Each situation is stated, then followed by the necessary elements for each situation and a brief description.

    Supplication
        a Persecutor; a Suppliant; a Power in authority, whose decision is doubtful.
        The Persecutor accuses the Suppliant of wrongdoing, and the Power makes a judgment against the Suppliant.
    Deliverance
        an Unfortunate; a Threatener; a Rescuer
        The Unfortunate has caused a conflict, and the Threatener is to carry out justice, but the Rescuer saves the Unfortunate.
    Crime pursued by vengeance
        a Criminal; an Avenger
        The Criminal commits a crime that will not see justice, so the Avenger seeks justice by punishing the Criminal.
    Vengeance taken for kin upon kin
        Guilty Kinsman; an Avenging Kinsman; remembrance of the Victim, a relative of both
        Two entities, the Guilty and the Avenging Kinsmen, are put into conflict over wrongdoing to the Victim, who is allied to both.
    Pursuit
        Punishment; a Fugitive
        The Fugitive flees Punishment for a misunderstood conflict.
    Disaster
        a Vanquished Power; a Victorious Enemy or a Messenger
        The Power falls from their place after being defeated by the Victorious Enemy or being informed of such a defeat by the Messenger.
    Falling prey to cruelty/misfortune
        an Unfortunate; a Master or a Misfortune
        The Unfortunate suffers from Misfortune and/or at the hands of the Master.
    Revolt
        a Tyrant; a Conspirator
        The Tyrant, a cruel power, is plotted against by the Conspirator.
    Daring enterprise
        a Bold Leader; an Object; an Adversary
        The Bold Leader takes the Object from the Adversary by overpowering the Adversary.
    Abduction
        an Abductor; the Abducted; a Guardian
        The Abductor takes the Abducted from the Guardian.
    The enigma
        a Problem; an Interrogator; a Seeker
        The Interrogator poses a Problem to the Seeker and gives a Seeker better ability to reach the Seeker's goals.
    Obtaining
        (a Solicitor & an Adversary who is refusing) or (an Arbitrator & Opposing Parties)
        The Solicitor is at odds with the Adversary who refuses to give the Solicitor what they Object in the possession of the Adversary, or an Arbitrator decides who gets the Object desired by Opposing Parties (the Solicitor and the Adversary).
    Enmity of kin
        a Malevolent Kinsman; a Hated or a reciprocally-hating Kinsman
        The Malevolent Kinsman and the Hated or a second Malevolent Kinsman conspire together.
    Rivalry of kin
        the Preferred Kinsman; the Rejected Kinsman; the Object of Rivalry
        The Object of Rivalry chooses the Preferred Kinsman over the Rejected Kinsman.
    Murderous adultery
        two Adulterers; a Betrayed Spouse
        Two Adulterers conspire to kill the Betrayed Spouse.
    Madness
        a Madman; a Victim
        The Madman goes insane and wrongs the Victim.
    Fatal imprudence
        the Imprudent; a Victim or an Object Lost
        The Imprudent, by neglect or ignorance, loses the Object Lost or wrongs the Victim.
    Involuntary crimes of love
        a Lover; a Beloved; a Revealer
        The Revealer betrays the trust of either the Lover or the Beloved.
    Slaying of kin unrecognized
        the Slayer; an Unrecognized Victim
        The Slayer kills the Unrecognized Victim.
    Self-sacrifice for an ideal
        a Hero; an Ideal; a Creditor or a Person/Thing sacrificed
        The Hero sacrifices the Person or Thing for their Ideal, which is then taken by the Creditor.
    Self-sacrifice for kin
        a Hero; a Kinsman; a Creditor or a Person/Thing sacrificed
        The Hero sacrifices a Person or Thing for their Kinsman, which is then taken by the Creditor.
    All sacrificed for passion
        a Lover; an Object of fatal Passion; the Person/Thing sacrificed
        A Lover sacrifices a Person or Thing for the Object of their Passion, which is then lost forever.
    Necessity of sacrificing loved ones
        a Hero; a Beloved Victim; the Necessity for the Sacrifice
        The Hero wrongs the Beloved Victim because of the Necessity for their Sacrifice.
    Rivalry of superior vs. inferior
        a Superior Rival; an Inferior Rival; the Object of Rivalry
        A Superior Rival bests an Inferior Rival and wins the Object of Rivalry.
    Adultery
        two Adulterers; a Deceived Spouse
        Two Adulterers conspire against the Deceived Spouse.
    Crimes of love
        a Lover; the Beloved
        A Lover and the Beloved enter a conflict.
    Discovery of the dishonour of a loved one
        a Discoverer; the Guilty One
        The Discoverer discovers the wrongdoing committed by the Guilty One.
    Obstacles to love
        two Lovers; an Obstacle
        Two Lovers face an Obstacle together.
    An enemy loved
        a Lover; the Beloved Enemy; the Hater
        The allied Lover and Hater have diametrically opposed attitudes towards the Beloved Enemy.
    Ambition
        an Ambitious Person; a Thing Coveted; an Adversary
        The Ambitious Person seeks the Thing Coveted and is opposed by the Adversary.
    Conflict with a god
        a Mortal; an Immortal
        The Mortal and the Immortal enter a conflict.
    Mistaken jealousy
        a Jealous One; an Object of whose Possession He is Jealous; a Supposed Accomplice; a Cause or an Author of the Mistake
        The Jealous One falls victim to the Cause or the Author of the Mistake and becomes jealous of the Object and becomes conflicted with the Supposed Accomplice.
    Erroneous judgement
        a Mistaken One; a Victim of the Mistake; a Cause or Author of the Mistake; the Guilty One
        The Mistaken One falls victim to the Cause of the Author of the Mistake and passes judgment against the Victim of the Mistake when it should be passed against the Guilty One instead.
    Remorse
        a Culprit; a Victim or the Sin; an Interrogator
        The Culprit wrongs the Victim or commits the Sin, and is at odds with the Interrogator who seeks to understand the situation.
    Recovery of a lost one
        a Seeker; the One Found
        The Seeker finds the One Found.
    Loss of loved ones
        a Kinsman Slain; a Kinsman Spectator; an Executioner
        The killing of the Kinsman Slain by the Executioner is witnessed by the Kinsman Spectator.


----------

